

Lever (YC S12) raises $10M to make hiring awesome - kevinliang
https://blog.lever.co/the-next-chapter/

======
minimaxir
> _Quora has used time freed up by Lever’s communication workflows to double
> down on strategic sourcing. Last quarter, over 40% of their hires were
> sourced, top-tier passive candidates, a rate 5-6x greater than before._

Can someone explain what this means, in English?

~~~
nateps
Hey! I'm Nate, one of the founders of Lever and our CTO. Sourcing is a word
that companies and recruiters use to mean going out and finding candidates
that aren't looking for a job (passive), but that have a really high relevance
to what the company is looking for.

As hiring has gotten increasingly competitive, companies have been finding
that the best candidates usually come from a personal connection. The best
candidates usually come via a referral from someone's personal network or via
sourcing efforts, where the company goes out and finds people that are a
really strong fit based on their interests and experience.

Lever has a number of features that specifically make sourcing easier:
[https://lever.co/features.html](https://lever.co/features.html). The best is
our Chrome Extension for easily creating candidates in Lever from a web
profile. We also have really great 2-way email sync that uses IMAP to sync
Gmail threads in realtime, so that your company can follow along on what is
happening with candidates and make sure that you don't drop the ball.

------
15020
It would be cool if this helps Derby go somewhere!

